# We Are Seeing the Largest Conspiracy Unravel Before Our Eyes



## Arnold (Aug 3, 2017)

*We Are Seeing the Largest Conspiracy Unravel Before Our Eyes*

https://youtu.be/eHsRG7fP6wQ


----------



## solidassears (Aug 3, 2017)

Yup and it is way way overdue! Drain the damn sewer, drown the sewer rats!


----------



## charley (Aug 3, 2017)

* right wing news *....  but that's ok with you Rob..      blind leading the blind..


----------



## SheriV (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm way more interested in the grand jury that's assembled ..reported via international news.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 3, 2017)

SheriV said:


> I'm way more interested in the grand jury that's assembled ..reported via international news.



its a joke, not a damn thing will happen to Trump cause he did nothing wrong... Dems just want to create noise and distractions that is all.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 3, 2017)

charley said:


> * right wing news *....  but that's ok with you Rob..      blind leading the blind..



So happy West Virginia came to their senses today and turned Republican.


----------



## solidassears (Aug 3, 2017)

SheriV said:


> I'm way more interested in the grand jury that's assembled ..reported via international news.



Do you know what a grad jury is? Have you had anything to do with one? I have and I know what it is and it is a total joke. A prosecutor can lie and say anything, there is no defense side nothing to hold a lying prosecutor accountable for what he says or does; it is a total joke. You can indite a ham sandwich if you want to


----------



## charley (Aug 3, 2017)

SheriV said:


> I'm way more interested in the grand jury that's assembled ..reported via international news.




....  Rob thinks any news outside of Fox , Breitbart or Right Wing news is *fake news *....it's amusing how emotional trumpy defenders are getting...


----------



## charley (Aug 3, 2017)

Prince said:


> So happy West Virginia came to their senses today and turned Republican.




.....   laughing at your presumed victories...   ...   [trump is in deep doo-doo]


----------



## Arnold (Aug 3, 2017)

I know exactly what a federal grand jury is caused I've been supboened before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Aug 3, 2017)

Prince said:


> I know exactly what a federal grand jury is caused I've been supboened before.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



 I have too, it is a crock a kangaroo court with no defense and no accountability


----------



## SheriV (Aug 3, 2017)

solidassears said:


> Do you know what a grad jury is? Have you had anything to do with one? I have and I know what it is and it is a total joke. A prosecutor can lie and say anything, there is no defense side nothing to hold a lying prosecutor accountable for what he says or does; it is a total joke. You can indite a ham sandwich if you want to




from the special investigator put in place by sessions- right- its a dem conspiracy


----------



## solidassears (Aug 3, 2017)

SheriV said:


> from the special investigator put in place by sessions- right- its a dem conspiracy



Who said anything about conspiracy? I said it's a joke a kangaroo court, no defense to cross examine or question what a prosecutor says. From experience they lie lie lie and distort to get an indictment; it is a total farce.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 3, 2017)

It's a witch hunt by the elites. All the Trump haters need to realize he's not the corrupt one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Aug 3, 2017)

Prince said:


> It's a witch hunt by the elites. All the Trump haters need to realize he's not the corrupt one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



..  ....fuck that Rob,, you trump lovers need to realize how corrupt he is , legally & morally ...  he's a pathological liar & a bully , a homophobe , & a racist,,  most Christian republicans are racists & homophobic, and the fact that trump's a pathological liar & a bully doesn't seem to bother them[or you]...


----------



## Arnold (Aug 3, 2017)

How do you disregard everything else with Hilary, Lynch, Rice, Comey, the list goes on. For once leave Trump out of it and let's hear you defend all of the corrupt shit with the DNC.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 3, 2017)

I hope all evidence is laid out in the open this needs to end, if trump is guilty lets hear it, if clinton is guilty lets hear it. this shit needs to end


----------



## charley (Aug 3, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> I hope all evidence is laid out in the open this needs to end, if trump is guilty lets hear it, if clinton is guilty lets hear it. this shit needs to end





... hey heck, what's up ??  it ain't about president Hillary Clinton, Hillary is trumpetto's scapegoat ... & this shit ain't gonna end..but I am aware that the 'trump defenders' are getting really nervous, scared even, they are beginning to have that 'trapped feeling' and can't do anything about it , most of America thought trump would change when he got elected, like stop talking like a lying bully tough guy .. they now know they were wrong..and their pride won't let them admit it,, even I gave him a chance,,,that ship has sailed ..


----------



## charley (Aug 3, 2017)

Prince said:


> How do you disregard everything else with Hilary, Lynch, Rice, Comey, the list goes on. For once leave Trump out of it and let's hear you defend all of the corrupt shit with the DNC.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



... ok Rob ... Obama did it !!!   *lock him up !!!!*


----------



## Arnold (Aug 4, 2017)

charley said:


> ... ok Rob ... Obama did it !!!   *lock him up !!!!*



Exactly there is absolutely nothing you can say.


----------



## charley (Aug 4, 2017)

Prince said:


> Exactly there is absolutely nothing you can say.



........ you sound exactly like my x mother-in-law.....


----------



## Arnold (Aug 4, 2017)

Fake news.


----------



## charley (Aug 4, 2017)

Prince said:


> How do you disregard everything else with Hilary, Lynch, Rice, Comey, the list goes on. For once leave Trump out of it and let's hear you defend all of the corrupt shit with the DNC.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



.....well you can forget Rice in your 'fake news' drama,, it seems trumpy's elite trust Rice...[here's some fake news for you Rob][sarcasm]...

McMaster thinks Susan Rice did nothing wrong: report
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





National security adviser H.R. McMaster has reportedly determined that Susan Rice, who served in his role during the Obama administration, did not do anything wrong amid accusations of "unmasking" the identities of Trump associates.

The news comes the same day Circa reported that McMaster sent Rice a letter at the end of April informing the former Obama official that she would keep her security clearance and the National Security Council (NSC) would waive her "need-to-know" requirement.

"This decision is based on my determination: (1) that such access is consistent with the national security interests of the United States, and (2) that appropriate steps have been taken to protect classified information from unauthorized disclosure or compromise and to ensure that the information you access is safeguarded in a manner consistent with E.O. 13526," McMaster wrote in the letter, referring to an Obama-era executive order detailing how classified information is to be treated.

President Trump, during an April interview, claimed Rice may have committed a crime by requesting the names of Trump associates be unmasked, though the president did not provide proof at the time. Trump is always attempting to distract his followers by having them misjudge other people that are completely innocent .


----------



## Arnold (Aug 4, 2017)

And more fake news from CNN! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Aug 5, 2017)

...  here's some enlightened supporters of trumpski...


----------



## Arnold (Aug 5, 2017)

Fake news.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 5, 2017)

charley said:


> ... hey heck, what's up ??  it ain't about president Hillary Clinton, Hillary is trumpetto's scapegoat ... & this shit ain't gonna end..but I am aware that the 'trump defenders' are getting really nervous, scared even, they are beginning to have that 'trapped feeling' and can't do anything about it , most of America thought trump would change when he got elected, like stop talking like a lying bully tough guy .. they now know they were wrong..and their pride won't let them admit it,, even I gave him a chance,,,that ship has sailed ..


I dont know where you are getting that from, I personally feel like the russian sory had no legs months ago and now its going to lead to the uncovering of DNC payoffs and lies, its has back fired and its the demacratic party thats fighting for survival


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 5, 2017)

doesnt look like the country cares much for demacratic policy anymore.


----------



## charley (Aug 5, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> I dont know where you are getting that from, I personally feel like the russian sory had no legs months ago and now its going to lead to the uncovering of DNC payoffs and lies, its has back fired and its the demacratic party thats fighting for survival




.... we will see, I'm not into dems,  if you're a man and approve of trumpski and his lying bullying personality ... I don't know what to tell you, I've yet to hear one word about trumpys disgusting behavior from anyone of you guys,,  all that DNC payoff shit is 'eye wash' for trumpers...  they eat it up ..


----------



## charley (Aug 5, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> doesnt look like the country cares much for demacratic policy anymore.



.... that's part of the problem, you say "doesnt look like the country cares much for demacratic policy anymore."...  when trump *lost the popular vote* by over 3million people, yes he won the electoral vote & he is potus...  so what does trumpy do, he claims that 3 to 5 million people voted illegally , which we all know is stupid, & yet did one of you stand up for the truth ??  *no*  ,,, your map is deceptive because [and you know this] because all the large cities are coastal and have big populations... that's why people from small towns will say' I'm going to the big city'....   that 'red & blue' shit is for the lost...


----------



## Arnold (Aug 5, 2017)

Chuck gets his feelers hurt by the big bad Trump... Snowflakes.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 5, 2017)

charley said:


> .... that's part of the problem, you say "doesnt look like the country cares much for demacratic policy anymore."...  when trump *lost the popular vote* by over 3million people, yes he won the electoral vote & he is potus...  so what does trumpy do, he claims that 3 to 5 million people voted illegally , which we all know is stupid, & yet did one of you stand up for the truth ??  *no*  ,,, your map is deceptive because [and you know this] because all the large cities are coastal and have big populations... that's why people from small towns will say' I'm going to the big city'....   that 'red & blue' shit is for the lost...


bro, I didnt vote, but I think because I didnt like any candidate I'm in a unique position where I can see thru the bullshit on both sides both sides are completely polorized


----------



## SheriV (Aug 6, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> bro, I didnt vote, but I think because I didnt like any candidate I'm in a unique position where I can see thru the bullshit on both sides both sides are completely polorized



I actually agree that there is total polarity between the dems and repubs

I did vote, but third party- as did every member of my household that was of voting age. 
Im watching to see how much of the american government is going to get balled up in the greased palms all the way around. Anyone that doesn't think most politicians are corrupt - and that includes trump AND hillary hasn't been paying attention. My issue is- we don't have another President Clinton, we have a President Trump. 

I've been held accountable for a mistake I made, without malicious intent that occurred within a 2 minute time span for over 13 years- I would love to see one of these smug shitbags that have done infinitely more harm than I ever could get nailed to fucking cross- hopefully tried for treason and hung. I would have renewed faith in justice if that occurred. It wont and I wont but its interesting to see if it might.


----------



## SheriV (Aug 6, 2017)

Im also utterly sick of the "whos more wrong" game. Why cant it just be- whos a lying, theiving, gaming assbag who"s wrong. 

its enormously unpatriotic to me to not hold anyone who's in a position of powers feet to the fire. They sought the role- they should be held accountable.

two people rob a bank, one shoots someone- it doesnt make the other guy any less responsible for robbing the bank because the other guy shot someone too.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 6, 2017)

SheriV said:


> Im also utterly sick of the "whos more wrong" game. Why cant it just be- whos a lying, theiving, gaming assbag who"s wrong.
> 
> its enormously unpatriotic to me to not hold anyone who's in a position of powers feet to the fire. They sought the role- they should be held accountable.
> 
> two people rob a bank, one shoots someone- it doesnt make the other guy any less responsible for robbing the bank because the other guy shot someone too.


I wanted to vote independent, but when I drove to the polls I realized I'm wasting my time since I live in california I knew everyone here was voting for clinton. I would have voted for Trump in oppisition to clinton, all I could think of is how fucked up this election is.


----------



## charley (Aug 6, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> bro, I didnt vote, but I think because I didnt like any candidate I'm in a unique position where I can see thru the bullshit on both sides both sides are completely polorized




......   if you're ok with having a guy who will lie at any moment, then I guess that's good for you...   not me !!

.. in case of an emergency or a war breaking out , I couldn't believe a word trumpy said....  then I assume that's ok with you ... 

... it's hard for me to believe that you guys with all your life experiences can't recognize a man who will & does lie always ..


... now Rob will say 'whatever happens is or was Hillary, Bill Clinton or Obama's fault'  or 'Obama did it first' ..


----------



## Arnold (Aug 6, 2017)

Last time I checked they all lie.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Aug 6, 2017)

Защитники Трампски всегда лгут, поэтому в последний раз, когда вы его проверяли, это не значит дерьмо ... вам нужно практиковать своего русского принца


----------



## Arnold (Aug 6, 2017)

charley said:


> Защитники Трампски всегда лгут, поэтому в последний раз, когда вы его проверяли, это не значит дерьмо ... вам нужно практиковать своего русского принца



Fake news.


----------



## Watson (Aug 10, 2017)

lol that Americans still think Trump isn't a crooked piece of lying shit....the ENTIRE planet knows what will take most Americans 2 decades to discover then pretend they knew it all along....slow fuckers!


----------



## charley (Aug 10, 2017)

Watson said:


> lol that Americans still think Trump isn't a crooked piece of lying shit....the ENTIRE planet knows what will take most Americans 2 decades to discover then pretend they knew it all along....slow fuckers!




.... the 'trumpers' are a fearful group of 'older white guys' , who are afraid of immigrants , people of color, plus they don't think for themselves, they need to follow someone else's advice & opinions... you're so right Watson, trumpski is a lying piece of shit , & 2 decades might not be a long enough time...  many people are happy with the stock market, and really don't care about the reality of what America is....*​sad !!!*


----------



## Arnold (Aug 10, 2017)

Watson said:


> lol that Americans still think Trump isn't a crooked piece of lying shit....the ENTIRE planet knows what will take most Americans 2 decades to discover then pretend they knew it all along....slow fuckers!


----------

